# Spring Steel with thin arrows



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Because the blade flexes out of the way. Use the correct blade stiffness and setup the bow correctly and you will have nothing to worry about. Of course you still need to turn the nocks correctly but it's not going to be an issue. 

I set my nocking point a touch above level. I don't paper tune, but whenever I shoot an arrow through paper when i am done tuning I get a slight nock high left tear. Just a touch off a bullet hole.


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

Kade said:


> Because the blade flexes out of the way. Use the correct blade stiffness and setup the bow correctly and you will have nothing to worry about. Of course you still need to turn the nocks correctly but it's not going to be an issue.
> 
> I set my nocking point a touch above level. I don't paper tune, but whenever I shoot an arrow through paper when i am done tuning I get a slight nock high left tear. Just a touch off a bullet hole.


And if you would powder test you fletching you would not get any contact?


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Couldn't tell you. I don't powder test. You shouldn't though unless you don't have your nocks turned right, your timing is off on your cams, your nocking point is too low and or your blade is the wrong stiffness and it's not flexing out of the way. 

Unless your really off and your vanes are crashing into the blade or bouncing your not going to have contact issues when you set them up. Set the nocking point a touch above level and set your center shot and let them eat. Don't worry about any contact anymore then you would using any other rest.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

stop over-thinking it.


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

rock monkey said:


> stop over-thinking it.


Man of few words...gotta love it.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

There are some hi-speed videos of arrows being shot showing just what you're asking about (I forget where). As said, a slight high nocking point can help, but arrows don't shoot straight off a bow. The shafts do flex and if set up correctly with the right spine the back of the arrow flexes up and away from the rest as it leaves the bow. In fact, if you see enough of these videos of bows being shot it'd scare you silly.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm with Kade on this one...very slight high-left tear out of the bow. That being said, if the bow is set-up properly...you can shoot with the cock vane down and hit the same exact spot on the target!! Mike at Brite-site has a new TINY launcher for tiny shafts (pardon the pun!) that works awesome!! I put my ACG 430 on it and had to turn the bow almost sideways to get it to fall off! Now, I'm not sure what extreme wind will do, but so far, so good!! I know there are a ton of top shooters that have shaved their launchers for years. We did it 20 years ago after making the launcher out of a spark plug feeler gauge.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Using a narrow .008 best launcher on a protuner with 268 grain 600 VAP"S..... works great. And I can remember making launchers out of feeler gauges for the old GK Pacesetters too. And that was more like 30+ years ago. the whole rest cost 8.00


----------



## jamesaf2870 (Apr 18, 2004)

the trophy taker ss baldurs blade is what ilike for small vap size arrows.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

NEVADAPRO said:


> I'm with Kade on this one...very slight high-left tear out of the bow. That being said, if the bow is set-up properly...you can shoot with the cock vane down and hit the same exact spot on the target!! Mike at Brite-site has a new TINY launcher for tiny shafts (pardon the pun!) that works awesome!! I put my ACG 430 on it and had to turn the bow almost sideways to get it to fall off! Now, I'm not sure what extreme wind will do, but so far, so good!! I know there are a ton of top shooters that have shaved their launchers for years. We did it 20 years ago after making the launcher out of a spark plug feeler gauge.


What he said!! The high speed vids of an arrow launch when properly setup will show that contact is not an issue. I shot VAP's from a standard tuner steel for the past couple of season, finally ordered a narrow launcher the end of last season to try it out, but even with the standard launcher blade I have had no problems, even if I shoot my hunting arrows fletched with the larger Zeon Fusion vanes.. they clear the rest no problem.. :thumb:


----------

